# HID 3500 lumen 35W NewComDigi Flashlight



## DavyCrockett (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, the postman tried to deliver this today but didn't leave it because we weren't here. :sick2:

I"ve been waiting for 3 weeks for this and he didn't leave it. 

So will have to wait till Monday. I hope I don't die between now and Monday. 

If I make it, I will leave my comments on it, etc. Wish me luck. 

It'll be my first HID and most powerful night blaster. (Soon I'll publish my 2nd sequel novel and in it, the protagonist will use this same flashlight - against the bad guys of course. So I can hardly wait to get it and use it - to be more knowledgeable about it.)

In the meantime, I read somewhere that the headlight of a car is about 650 lumens. Is this right? I'll have to wait an hour and half for dark and go compare my China P7-C 900 lumens to my headlight.

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> So will have to wait till Monday. I hope I don't die between now and Monday.



If you get tired of waiting, you can buy the Stanley HID at your local Wal-Mart for $70..



DavyCrockett said:


> I can hardly wait to get it and use it - to be more knowledgeable about it.



Hope you've got a wide open space somewhere, you won't be able to use it at all in an urban/suburban setting..



DavyCrockett said:


> I read somewhere that the headlight of a car is about 650 lumens. Is this right?



More like 500 lumens, but close enough. I like a good ~600 light for walking suburban streets at night, it's like your own personal car headlight.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 10, 2010)

Egads, a reply from the Republik of Kalifornia! :devil:

Too late, I've already shelled out the bucks, and paid shipping.

Yes, good thought...we live high in the Rocky Mts. There's a mountain 400 yards from my deck I want to try it on. We left Kalifornia Light, a year ago (PHoenix) to get out of the big city. :tinfoil: :wave:

More like 500 eh? Then this 900 lumens P7-C should be a fair amount brighter? (I'm not going to say almost twice as bright...this would bring words like logarithmic and the like) 

Thanks for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> More like 500 eh? Then this 900 lumens P7-C should be a fair amount brighter?



Most of the budget "900 lumen" P7s aren't that bright at all, probably closer to 600. And a headlight emits all its light in a horizontal spread with a broad hotspot and all the spill off to the side and below, so if your light has a normal beam profile, it may seem a bit dimmer with less spill.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 10, 2010)

"Most of the budget "900 lumen" P7s aren't that bright at all, probably closer to 600... it may seem a bit dimmer with less spill."

Really! What a gip then! I'm going to go check it out right now...it's dark enough.

BRB

Ok, am back. Well, I think I have a winner with my 900 lumens P7-C. It DOES seem brighter... but then I check the throw, and the car lights win out. So I"m happy. I suspect the 3500 lumens light will blow away the car lights in brightness and throw. What do you think?
 You were right about the 'more spill' on the carlights.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 11, 2010)

It got dark on us, so my wife and I went for a walk toward that mountain. There ARE bear and mt. lions around here.
I carried my little P7-C. After 5 minutes, I shined it up into the woods and there were two bright big eyes looking at us. We could tell the animal was a big one, not a mere rabit or badger. Then it crouched up and down a couple of times. 
I said, "looks like a mt. lion to me." 
Whatever it was, was about 70 yards away.
She got scared. So she turned on her 2 million cp spotlight...and there it was...
.
. 
.
.
a deer.
Now she wants me to carry my Ruger from now on, on these night walks.

We intend to go Monday night, with that 3500 lumen NewComdigi. :candle:


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 11, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> I suspect the 3500 lumens light will blow away the car lights in brightness and throw. What do you think?



And spill. Most 35W HIDs have a a nearly 160 degree spillbeam, while the hotspot visibly lights objects a half mile away (which is why you can't use it in an urban/suburban setting). The door-mounted searchlight on a police cruiser is only ~1000 lumens, your HID will be brighter than all the lights on the car on at the same time.



DavyCrockett said:


> We intend to go Monday night, with that 3500 lumen NewComdigi. :candle:



You can, but you may not find any serious use for it - if you attempt to light anything within a 100 yards, you'll just lose your night vision and blind whatever you're aiming the light at (not a good idea to point an HID at animals at close range, wild creatures trying to flee while completely blind can injure themselves pretty easily, this includes birds). It's great for lighting up entire hillsides and canyons though..


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought the H.I.D. light from eBay, you can see it on the right in the above picture.

It is very similar to the Oracle H.I.D. 35 W light, reviewed somewhere else on this forum, but has a smooth reflector.

It is very bright. May be the H.I.D. bulb produces 3500 lumen as stated, I see it being driven very hard. The problem is the reflector and the focusing mechanism, which produces a sloppy beam, and is basically very difficult to improve without replacing the reflector.

My Microfire K3500R Warrior III (at left in the picture) smokes it under all aspects, be it the beam focusing, the light intensity and the tint. At 200 meters, the beam of the Warrior is still well defined, while the beam of the eBay H.I.D. light has already washed out in a generic glare.

I did a little of Internet investigation and the light is build from "Soming.net" in China. They are H.I.D. bulbs and ballasts manufacturer, and this 35 W H.I.D. light is a complement to their product line, togheter with a smaller 28 W one.

A serious problem of this light is the excessive amount of UVB and the presence of some UVC in the beam, which I can trace back to the excess of mercury in the gas mixture, very likely to facilitate the ignition of the bulb and simplify the ballast circuitry.
As matter of fact, there is a glass filter around the quartz envelope, which keeps glowing of an intense blue colour for five-ten seconds after the bulb is turned off.
The glass window at the business end of this light is unable to filter all the UV radiation produced from the bulb; if you conduct a runtime test of this HID light in a closed room, it may give you some (bad) suntan. Since I ascertained the amount of UV this light produces, I don't turn it on anymore in a closed space.

The bulb is potted with the ballast, I believe to cut the production costs; therefore, replacing the bulb is out of discussion.
Also the glass window, during prolonged operation, reaches spit-sizzling temperature, which can lead to a crack in no time.
The light has some o-rings but they are not of the correct size. Therefore, this light cannot be used when it rains. Water can get in the light, and can crack the window because of its unusually high operating temperature.

On mine, the battery is claimed to be 11.1 V 6600 mA/h with 6x18650. So it should be composed of six 18650 cells of 3300 mA/h each. 
I measured the battery to be 11.1 - 4000 mA/h, but the runtime claimed from the manufacturer is correct, anyway. 
The battery has three spring contacts; two delivers the 12 V, one is a signaling (0, 6, 12 V) to tell the circuitry in the head to be off, 28 W, or 35 W.
The circuitry in the head has a strong parasitic drain, so the battery in itself. I believe the same problems were already tackled here on CPF with the Oracle 35 W. Leaving the battery in the light will reduce the runtime in half within a week.
I have yet to dismantle the battery, but my feeling is... the lack of a charge balancer. I wouldn't expect very long lifetime from the battery. 

The user manual is written in English, obtained with the use of computer translator from Chinese language and is unchecked; it is difficult to interpret and laughable in some of its parts.
Beware of the shoulder strap, since it has the tendency to disconnect without reasons; I glued the springy part of the two clips on mine.

All in all, this H.I.D. is a "WOW" light for anyone who never owned a H.I.D. before, but it is definetively a low performer. I believe the three most needed modifications are a real reflector, an UV filter and some correctly sized o-rings. I am looking urgently for a better glass window for this H.I.D., since I consider it the most dangerous shortcoming of this light.

The "You get what you pay for" has never been so true - like it is for this H.I.D. light. It is a bright light with a broad beam, but unusable in closed quarters for the excessive UV, and unusable outside under the rain. Not even a loaner, if you care of your friends...

Regards

Anthony


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. Don't shine this 3500 at animals at close distance and don't keep it on long in a closed room. Sounds like good advice.

In their ad, it says "*Features:* Beam adjustable lens" I wonder what exactly does this mean? Does it means one can adjust the beam for spill or spotlight effect?

Your signature, Ray of Light, is that Latin or Italian? Does it mean "I came, I served, I conquered"?


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Dave,

the eBay H.I.D. has a rotating head, so you can adjust the focus. It moves the reflector up and down.
At the best focus, on a white wall at three meters distance, there is a double outer corona full of artifacts, and a small uncentered hotspot.

My signature is Latin language. It paraphrases Julius Caesar motto. It means: I come, I shone light, I won.
The original latin motto is: VENI, VIDI, VICI, and it means: I come, I saw, I won.

Have fun with your new light

Anthony


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 12, 2010)

Yessir you were right Mr. I came, I shined'em up, I conquered.
All those things were true.
Finally got and tried out my 3500 lumens Newcomdigi HID. It's awesome.
REally lights up the outside. Blows away the 900 lumens one. 
It's a big one though. Big as your whole forearm. 
Time will tell how it holds up, but so far I'm pleased.


----------



## -lightslave- (Jul 15, 2010)

I got the black model.





Heres some pic's of my battery problem.










And a throw test i did while at the family holiday house.




The HID light up the trees over the water quite nicely.

This light is big and bright! Im very happy with it's out put for my first HID but a bit dissapointed in the battery problem. After playing with my wicked lasers torch and this 35w hid i would say it does put out every one of those 3500lm.
Can anyone out there recomend a HID that will make this 35w tactical look dull?  but not break the bank!

Cheers!


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 15, 2010)

Got my $70 worth with the Stanley HID..


----------



## -lightslave- (Jul 15, 2010)

I have to ask how do you see the light that far away?
800 metres is very impressive, theres more in the ebay 35w then what i posted but thats pretty much as far as i can see in the dark. My jetbeam rrt-1 claims 500metres but i cant see it shinning that far, am i missing something here? 
Could you post a pic of the stanly shinning that far or over any good distance at night?


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 15, 2010)

What's the problem with your battery LightSlave? (You might have to do what I did... ordered the Sunforce 25 million HID spotlight from Northern Tool. Still waiting on it to arrive. They say it'll throw out there for miles. About $123, shipped!  :thumbsup: ) 
I still love me black model Newcomdigi 3500 lumens too. Using it every night.

How many lumens does that Standley HID109 put out StarHalo? I've seen it everywhere online, but it never says how many lumens.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 15, 2010)

-lightslave- said:


> I have to ask how do you see the light that far away?
> 800 metres is very impressive, theres more in the ebay 35w then what i posted but thats pretty much as far as i can see in the dark. My jetbeam rrt-1 claims 500metres but i cant see it shinning that far, am i missing something here?
> Could you post a pic of the stanly shinning that far or over any good distance at night?



In order for it to "count", you have to be putting enough light on the target for it to visibly reflect light back to your eye. The biggest variable is atmospheric conditions, which mainly encompasses moisture content and dust; I get my best distances on dry evenings when the air is clearest, but there's no way to forecast for dust content, so you just have to be persistent. If you try the same location over several nights, you'll find the distance your light reflects can vary ~25% just depending on the air quality. 

I will one day have to get some half-mile beamshots, it's tricky since the camera can collect a lot more light than the human eye and can exaggerate the results, so you have to trial-and-error tinker with settings until you get a picture that actually looks like what you're seeing. 



DavyCrockett said:


> How many lumens does that Standley HID109 put out StarHalo? I've seen it everywhere online, but it never says how many lumens.



It's a 35 watt, so it's rated at 3500 lumens; but it's using some better-than-Ebay quality components mated to a much larger reflector, so you could expect notably better performance. They sell these at Wal-Mart, also..


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, StarHalo, you finally convinced me on your Stanley109 - as did this youtube of it. For $70, it's a nice thrower. :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErbMU2wKEqg&feature=related


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

I’m replying to your last post in the other thread, since I don’t want it to get off topic and this one is about this light. 
 
Ok, I know that one it’s like the Oracle, but with a smooth reflector and a few other small changes. Again the human eye makes for a very poor Lumen indicator, this light is about 3,000 Lumens high 2,650 low if I can recall. The Stanly will throw much farther then this. Remember not to turn it on and off quickly and let it warm up before turning off. That will let it’s bulb stay reliable in the long term. Also my money is on the Stanly being a better performer VS. That other HID in the other thread.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Juggernaut, for the quick turn on, turn off tip. I might have forgotten about that, being a NOOB. :laughing:

So far, I love this light. It's awesome. Will just have to see if it holds up.

You've been helpful.


----------

